# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  рейтинг пятнадцати самых богатых вымышленных персонажей.

## Irina

*Самым богатым вымышленным персонажем стал вампир*

ЛОС-АНДЖЕЛЕС, 16 апреля. Журнал Forbes опубликовал свой ежегодный и традиционный рейтинг пятнадцати самых богатых вымышленных персонажей.

Как передает портал «Рокфеллер», на этот раз на первое место оттеснив традиционных лидеров вырвался абсолютный новичок — вампир Карлайл Каллен, один из самых известных персонажей серии романов «Сумерки».  Состояние 370-летнего кровососа эксперты Forbes оценили в $34,1 млрд. Заработать столь внушительную сумму он, по мнению аналитиков, смог в том числе и за счет отсутствия на протяжении нескольких сотен лет расходов на покупку продуктов. Умеренность в расходах позволила Каллену составить из своей зарплаты доктора приличный капитал, а затем многократно увеличить его за счет инвестиций в акции Apple, Wal-Mart, нефтяных, золотодобывающих и сталелитейных компаний.

На втором месте расположился охотник за сокровищами и финансовый магнат Скрудж МакДак. Начиная с 1947 года он ни разу не покидал списка главных богачей выдуманного мира. Сейчас на его счету, по оценке экспертов Forbes, $33,5 млрд.

Герой комиксов и мультфильмов Ричи Рич, известный самый богатый мальчик Земли, занимает в рейтинге третью позицию. Его состояние оценивается в $11,5 млрд.

Оружейный магнат и «Железный человек» Тони Старк в этом году стал четвертым. У него $8,8 млрд.

На пятом месте герой популярного в США телевизионного шоу The Beverly Hillbillies, банкир и нефтепромышленник Джед Клампетт. Его результат — $7,2 млрд.

Шестым стал герой комиксов и фильма «Хранители» Адриан Вэйдт, известный также, как «самый умный человек на Земле». У него $7 млрд.

На седьмом месте старый добрый «Бэтмен», известный «в миру», как Брюс Уэйн. Получив в наследство от своих родителей компанию Wayne Enterprises, он сумел заработать на контрактах с Пентагоном $6,5 млрд.

Восьмое место в списке «самых-самых» заняла в этом году Зубная Фея. На подарки теряющим молочные зубы детям она, по оценкам Forbes, тратит до полутора сотен миллионов долларов в год. Однако волшебница вполне может себе это позволить — ее состояние оценивается в $3,9 млрд. Основным источником доходов назван крупный грант, выделенный Фее Санта-Клаусом. Сам же Рождественский Дед, ранее не раз занимавший высокие места в TOP-Fictional, на этот раз в рейтинг включен не был. По многочисленным просьбам детей и их родителей, убедивших экспертов Forbes, что Санта-Клаус вовсе не выдумка.

Девятое место — за героем ситкома «Остров Гиллигана» Торстоном Хауэллом. На десятом с двумя миллиардами долларов — железнодорожный магнат из анимационного шоу Thomas The Tank Engine & Friends сэр Топхэм Хатт.

----------

